# ماجستير ادارة جودة



## الكوم (26 يونيو 2006)

:3: 

أخوكم الكوم

اريد دراسة الماجستيرفي مصر تخصص ادارة جودة في اكاديمية او جامعة
مع معرف تكاليف الدراسة, وكم مدة الدراسة 
ارجوا مساعدتنا الله ايخليكم ويوفقكم


:55:


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اتمنى من الاخوان في مصر او من يملك معلومه ان يجيب على اخينا ... ولكن عبر الملتقى وليس عبر الايميل الخاص حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## مهندس الجودة (29 يونيو 2006)

*ماجستير ادارة الجودة*

تطرح الجامعة الاردنية-عمان ماجستير في ادارة الجودة منذ عام تقريبا وهو برنامج متميز يقبل حملة البكالوريوس في الهندسة او اي من تخصصات الادارة او الحاسب .
الرسوم تقريبا 6000 دولار ومدة الدراسة عامين(اربعة فصول).
موقع الجامعة الاردنية www.ju.edu.jo والتسجيل مفتوح حاليا.


----------



## ام الشهداء (5 يوليو 2006)

ارجو تزويدنا ببيانات عن ماجستير ادارة الجوده في مصر


----------



## الكوم (11 يوليو 2006)

:20: :20: 
بعد البحث وجدتا الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا يوجد بها ماجستير جودة
تدرس اربع فصول للحصول على الماجستير
من يريد العنوان يرد على المنتدى
مع العلم الموقع ليس موضح مصاريف الدراسة ومن يعرف الرسوم يرد على المنتدى
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم الكوم ...
اشكر لك اهتمامك وحبك لنقل المعلومة ... ننتظر منك المزيد من المعلومات لتعم الفائدة ... فنتائج بحثك قد تنفع احد الزوار او الاعضاء


----------



## abohafs (17 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم اتشرف باعطائك تفاصيل الدراسة بالاكاديمة حيث انني ادرس بها بالماجستير
اولا مدة الدراسة أربع فصول وان كانت الدراسة لاتتم بنظام التيرم وانما تتم بدراسة مادة واحدة ثم الامتحان فيها ثم دراسة مادة اخرى وهكذا..
ثانيا المواد اثنا عشر مادة وهناك رسالة بحثية يقوم بها الدارس في السنة الثانية
قيمة المصروفات للمصرين عن كل مادة سبعمائة جنيه بالاضافة الى مائة جنيه تدفع مرة واحدة عند التسجيل 
ثالثا: مكان الدراس معهد الجودة بأول عباس العقاد
رابعا التسجيل مع د. حاتم بمبنى المعهد 
اعانك الله


----------



## abohafs (17 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم اتشرف باعطائك تفاصيل الدراسة بالاكاديمة حيث انني ادرس بها بالماجستير
اولا مدة الدراسة أربع فصول وان كانت الدراسة لاتتم بنظام التيرم وانما تتم بدراسة مادة واحدة ثم الامتحان فيها ثم دراسة مادة اخرى وهكذا..
ثانيا المواد اثنا عشر مادة وهناك رسالة بحثية يقوم بها الدارس في السنة الثانية
قيمة المصروفات للمصرين عن كل مادة سبعمائة جنيه بالاضافة الى مائة جنيه تدفع مرة واحدة عند التسجيل 
ثالثا: مكان الدراس معهد الجودة بأول عباس العقاد
رابعا التسجيل مع د. حاتم بمبنى المعهد 
اعانك الله


----------



## الكوم (17 يوليو 2006)

شكرا abohafs على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك 
ادا امكن معرفة الرسوم لغير المصريين انا لست مصري
والسلام عليكم


----------



## abohafs (20 يوليو 2006)

*تفاصيل أكثر*

أعتذر عن التأخير
والمصروفات بالسبة لغير المصرين تكون بالاسترليني علما بأن سعر تحويل الاستريليني بالاكاديمة أقل بكثير جدا من السوق وأظن انه يصل الى نصف السعر
المعلومة الاخرى هي انه ستلزم حصولك على مؤهل عالي بتقدير جيد على الاقل اما التقدير المقبول فله مسار اخر للحصول على الماجستير 
وفقك الله


----------



## الكوم (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا abohafs
كم السعر للمواد او كل فصل بالضبظ كم يكلفني بالمصري بعد التحويل ارجوا الاستفسار وهل الماجستير أكاديمي أم مهني , انا عندي مؤهل عالي بتقدير جيد وكدلك دبلوم دراسات عليا بتقدير جيد تخصص ادارة صناعية 
ارجو الرد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوح (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الأعزاء

لقد حصلت على ماجستير من الأكاديمية العربية للنقل البحري بالإسكندرية

والمهندسة المسئولة هناك اسمها المهندسة حنان الجويني
ورق التليفون للأكاديمية هو

002035747650

ولك خالص دعائي بالتوفيق


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

هل لازم بمصر بالتحديد


----------



## الكوم (28 يوليو 2006)

في مصر من ناحية المعيشة والرسوم 
سمعت عن معهد قبل حلوان اسمه معهد تبيين هل من احد يعرف عنه شئ
والله خوكم ضروري يدرس ادارة جودة لاني ظلمت في ليبيا لم يسمح لي بإكمال البحث بعد اكمال دبلوم دراسات عليا تقني ادارة جودة بسبب انتهاء مدة البحث وهي 8 أشهر والسبب من الدكتور المشرف


----------



## ام الشهداء (31 يوليو 2006)

اتمنى ان تزودني باجراءات وشروط التسجيل حتى استطيع التسجيل من فلسطين ،وتزويدي بكيفية الدراسة والالتزام بالدوام


----------



## almass77 (6 أغسطس 2006)

الدراسة في الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنواوجيا والنقل البحري
ماجستير ادارة الجودة الشاملة
الرسوم كل مادة 3000 ريال سعودي
12 مادة + رسالة بحثية 
الدراسة تتم بالسعودية 
والمناقشة بالاسكندرية

تحياتي لكم


----------



## ام الشهداء (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا Almass 77 لكن اريد ان استفسر عن بعض الامور اذا كان لك القدرة بمساعدتي هل يحق للفلسطينيين ان يدرسوا في هذا الاكاديمية خاصة وانا اقيم في فلسطين وما التقدير المطلوب في شهادة البكالوريوس وكم تبلغ ال3000 ريال سعودي بالدينار الاردني ، وهل يكون مطلوب مني ان انتظم في الدوام .


----------



## الكوم (8 أغسطس 2006)

يوجد في مصر اسمه معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية يوجد به تخصص ادارة جودة شاملة لازم المؤهل بكالوريوس والدراسة سنتان سنة دبلوم وبعدها الرسالة شرط الدبلوم تقدير جيد لاكمال الرسالة والتكاليف هي 3500 دولار للسنتين والسلام والمعهد تابع لوزارة الصناعة 
والسلام


----------



## الشريف الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2006)

))thanks ((


----------



## الكوم (19 أغسطس 2006)

أنا مشيت لمصر وشفت الدكتور المسؤول عن ادارة الجودة وأي استفسار تفضلوا


----------



## ام الشهداء (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك الكوم على جهودك لكن اريد ان اسال هل المعهد غير تابع للتعليم العالي وكيف استطيع ان اسجل به اذا كان معترف به ولا يوجد مشكلة في شهادته وكم تبلغ رسوم الفصل الاول


----------



## الكوم (20 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبة للمعهد القومي للجودة يتبع الاكاديمية البحرية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ومعتمدة من التعليم العالي المصري ,شروط القبول شهادة جامعية تقدير جيد ,كل مادة تكلف 480 دولار في حالة التسجيل نظامي واضافة 250 دولار في حالة الانتساب للمادة , وكل فصل تستطيع دراسة ثلات مواد الى خمسة , وهوسنتان دراسيتان , في حال التسجيل نظامي الرسوم كاملة حوالي 8000 دولار وفي حالة الانتساب يكون أكثر , مجموع المواد 12 مع بحث يعادل رسوم مادتين أي 14 مادة مقسمة سنتان


----------



## الكوم (20 أغسطس 2006)

وقد دهبت لمعهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية ويوجد تخصص ادارة جودة شاملة , شروط القبول تقدير جيد شهادة جامعية , والدراسة سنتان نظامي , السنة الاولى مواد والثانية بحث والرسوم كلها 3500 دولار تدفع على سنتان وهو موجود في قائمة التعليم العالي للمعاهد المعتمدة


----------



## walidkhlil55 (25 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم هل تكون الدراسة بلانتساب حيث اننى خارج مصر


----------



## lateef (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيكم ويسدد علي الحق خطاكم


----------



## silverfox (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء
هل هناك من يعرف شيئاً عن دراسة الماجستير عن طريق الانترنت وكيف تتم وما هي تكاليفها على أن تكون إحدى الجامعات الجيدة السمعة..
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ehabsibaey (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الزميل الكريم
يوجد بالفعل معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية وقد درست فية دورة في الجودة وكان هناك أخوة كثيرين من ليبيا اما عن تفاصيل الدراسة سوف أسأل عليها بالنسبة للأجانب وسوف أرد عليكم ويمكنكم الأتصال بي أذا أمكن


----------



## m3shmawy (30 ديسمبر 2006)

هل يوجد اى جامعات خارجيه تدرس نفس المجال


----------



## محمد ايمن رزق (12 يونيو 2008)

_اخوانى انا اعمل بمجال الجودة وسوف اتقدم للحصول على درجة الماجستير من معهد الجودة بالكاديمية البحرية بالاسكندرية حيث يتم دراسة 16 مادة تكلفة المادة 700 جنية مصرى لمدة عامين ونصف ويمكن التقدم للدورة القادمة بشهر اكتوبر القادم وحجز مكان بها وتعطى شهادة معتمدة ومعترف بها من الجامعات المصرية_
_ويمكن للسادة الراغبين فى التقدم بالاتصال بالاستاذة حنان الجوينى مسئولة قسم الدراسات العليا_
_وذلك على تليفون 002/03/5744074 او 002/03/5744032_


----------



## walidkhlil55 (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن هل الدراسة انتساب ام نظامى


----------



## mjb2006 (25 مايو 2009)

اسال عن الحصول على دكتوراه في الجودة الشاملة في سوريا او السعودية وكم التكلفة وهل يوجد دراسة عن بعد


----------



## م.أبو أديب (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا اعرف صديق لي اخذ شهادة ماجستير ادارة الجوده من الاكاديميه العربيه للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وكانت الدراسه في السعوديه جده 

وكان في نظام تدرس كل شهر ماده وتختبرها في اخر الشهر ومو لازم تحضر الا خمسه ايام في الشهر 

لو ممكن احد يعطينا تفاصيل عن هذا النظام وكيف نقدر نسجل فيه عشان صديقي للاسف ضيعت رقمه 


وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو تريكه الخضري (22 نوفمبر 2009)

هل التحقت بالجامعه هنا اما ماذا


----------



## ماهر كامل (21 يونيو 2010)

هناك فى مصر فى جامعة الزقازيق كلية الهندسة قسم اسمه قسم الهندسة الصناعية وهذا القسم ألأول من نوعة فى مصر ميعطى شهدات الماجستير والدكتوراه فى مجالات الجودة ومنها TQM و lean six sigma .........


----------



## nemat ahmed (5 يوليو 2010)

هو لسه معهد الجوده في اول عباس بيدي ماجستير لغايه دلوقتي ولا خلاص؟؟


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 يوليو 2010)

very thanksssssssssssssss 4 a good informations


----------



## sir.badr (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مواعيد الدراسة او رقم تليفون او اي حاجة لو تكرمت


----------

